# Stocking a 5G Fluval Chi



## YieldReturnFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello,

some time ago I wanted to start a 6 Gallon Fluval Edge, but the Aquarium broke before I could do anything (transport failure) and I didn't get a replacement until now.

This time, I've settled for the 5 Gallon Fluval Chi, which is a really tiny aquarium. According to the instruction manual, they recommend "Our recommended chi Friendly Species are: Goldfish, Betta Splendens, Guppies, and Danios".

The fact that they recommend Goldfish for a 5 Gallon aquarium makes me both sad and wondering how well the rest of the species would work out. The tank is relatively tall, but not very wide or deep.

I just setup the gravel, a fake plant and some decoration, which would essentially be everything I want to put in it to make it not too crowded:










I'm wondering if I need any living plants, or if the fake plants are okay?

And obviously, I wonder what fish I should put in there? I live alone and work during the day, so I would need relatively low maintenance fish (feeding either once per day or in the early morning and late evening - I want to avoid an automatic feeder).

My current shortlist:
* Neon Tetra
* Ornate Bagrid
* Pygmy Catfish
* Butterfly Catfish (near impossible to get?)
* X-Ray Tetra
* Dwarf Hatchetfish
* Glass Rasbora

I think that 5 fish would be the maximum, so I'd guess I get 5 of the same species?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would add to your possibilities with shrimp (neocardinias like cherry red, fire red, painted fire red, red rili, orange, pumpkin, orange rili, yellow, yellow rili, green, blue pearl, blue velvet, blue rili, chocolate, chocolate rili, black, carbon rili...you get the picture)
Shrimp would extremely well for low maintenance setups, and are very hardy. Larger fish like bettas might take adults, and all fish will take babies if they can get them. I'd add a large amount of moss to the setup to help give the shrimp more hiding spots. They ad a lot of color and liveliness to a tank, and you can have a ton, usually 10 per gallon. I have a 5 gallon shrimp tank, and usually only feed 3 times a week, with weekly water changes. 

Other fish you might consider:
-Heterandria Formosa (smallest fish in north america, about 1" max, livebearer)
-Okefenokee Pygmy Sunfish -	Elassoma okefenokee (2 adults per 5 gallon)
-Mosquito Rasbora - Boraras brigittae (group of 5+)
-Dwarf Rasbora -Boraras maculatus (group of 5+)
-Phoenix Rasboras - Boraras merah (group of 5+)
-Emerald Dwarf Rasbora - Microrasbora erythromicron (group of 5+)
-Dwarf puffer (1 per tank)
-Scarlet Badis - Dario Dario
-several different types of killifish might also work well

Personally I would avoid the pygmy cories since they really need a tank with a big footprint, and love being in groups. Whatever you choose, remember to do your homework on them before buying


----------



## YieldReturnFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! Interesting, didn't think of crustaceans, but shrimp seem like a great idea. Do they swim or just stay at the bottom?

If the latter, can I put in some fish as well? Heterandria formosa look interesting, although I'd have to see where to get them (Petco and Petsmart are my local aquatic choices in Irvine, CA :/)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's a couple people on the forum here that actually have H. Formosas and/or shrimp for sale, try posting a thread in the sales area. I have both shrimp and H. Formosas in my tank, and although little fish still like little tasty baby shrimp, they seem to get along fine. If you have a lot of climbing space, like drift wood (extra points if you put java moss on it) shrimp really enjoy that. I recommend having live plants for both species, but those can be easy (java moss, java fern, anubias, sword plants, any type of floating plant). Again, ask in the sales area, as there are a lot of people who'd love to sell some plants. 

Shrimp can swim pretty well, but like to keep their feet on the ground. I actually just got my H.F.'s this week, and for months my 5 gallon has been a shrimp only party. They're lively enough and colorful enough that I didn't really miss not having a fish in the tank. They also get huge points for being very easy keepers, just an algae wafer, a small piece of zucchini, or a barley pellet every few days, and a water change, and they're happy. I do recommend only sticking with one color though, since a few varieties are a different subspecies and when crossed with other shrimp, produce brown mutts (nothing wrong with mutt dogs, but mutt shrimp are ugly). Online, you can often find cherries for under $1 each. Other varieties might be more expensive, but the higher quality is often worth it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll add Pseudomugil Gertrudae to the list of fish,although Killi's are awesome little guys.Look at a sitedd ball fish for interesting options.
http://www.oddballfish.com/They are the spotted blue eyes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Elassoma Gilberti and dario dario is also a choice for small fish. A single male betta or possibly a pr of B. Brownerum, B. Channoides or B. Albimarginata would be ok in a five as well.

I always suggest live plants because they help with the water params.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it looks nice neons would look good.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

YieldReturnFish said:


> Thanks! Interesting, didn't think of crustaceans, but shrimp seem like a great idea. Do they swim or just stay at the bottom?
> 
> If the latter, can I put in some fish as well? Heterandria formosa look interesting, although I'd have to see where to get them (Petco and Petsmart are my local aquatic choices in Irvine, CA :/)


I have several red cherry shrimp and they are quite mobile, swimming every where even to hanging upside down on floating plants. I have black skirt tetras, cories, and neons in my tank with the shrimp and everyone lives happily together. My tank is larger though. I would not put cories in a 5g. Adding live moss is a good idea -shrimp love it.


----------

